#ubuntuforums 2011-07-04
<alex__> hey
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-05
<howefield> hello :)
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-06
<s-fox> Hello.
<hdd> can anyone help me with xrdp?
<s-fox> sorry, I do not know anything about it
<hdd> thx, at least I got a reply
<s-fox> hdd,  Have you asked in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners   ?  Have you also created a thread on the forums?
<hdd> no one repays 
<s-fox> =(
<Artificial_Intel> hello
<schauerlich> oh hai
<schauerlich> Artificial_Intel: i see you have some new bling
<Artificial_Intel> Aye ^_^
<schauerlich> Try not to blow anything up
<Artificial_Intel> aahhh... There's nothing like new buttons to push :P
<schauerlich> I think your first order of business should be to ban Joeb454. I think he's letting the power go to his head.
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-07
<FTMichael> Fucking Unity
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-08
<s-fox> Hello.
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-09
<anli__> Is this a ubuntu dev channel?
#ubuntuforums 2011-07-10
<Ozik> I need help with WoL. I confugured it and it worked fine. Even at night I could halt and then wake. Now I can't. Server is behind Linksys WRT54G2, ip reserved for 166hrs (but it disappeared from DHCP table, other offline devices didn't) ports 7-9forwarded
<Artificial_Intel> hello
